

On the High Side: iTunes Store Likely to Skew Towards $1.29 - ALee
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/stories/032709itunes129

======
jleyank
I think this is mistake, as raising costs will not go down well today. It's
possible that I'll save a few bucks in that my tastes aren't current, but I
don't think this is the correct move during "lean economic times".

People will probably claim this will increase piracy. I suspect anything can
be used as that excuse...

